# Flatscreen sliding ceiling tracks?



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

Any sliding ceiling mount tracks out there that will hold a flatscreen tv..
The ceiling mount I have is 




























more pictures..http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Cei...6W/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1338056693&sr=8-19

Need to attach this to some kind of track system so the tv can be moved accordingly, "currently not worried about the wires"? Tv's about 40 pounds, 47" lcd.. Any ideas? thanks..


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

some kind of pocket door track? armstong type,


----------



## Contractor Joe (Sep 28, 2011)

Acres said:


> Any sliding ceiling mount tracks out there that will hold a flatscreen tv..
> The ceiling mount I have is
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want it to be on a motorized track or manual?


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

Im assuming motorized would be out of the price range but Right now I'll take any ideas..As sunkist mentioned all I have found so far is leading me towards pocket door hardware..

A couple other ideas I may use a larger plate attached to the top of mount and attach ball bearing rollers to the underside (it will help keep everything low profile)


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Nothing comes to mind...my vote goes toward pocket door hdw.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok after giving it more thought..I think Im going to go with cutting two pieces maybe 2" bye 2.5"inches wide of square black metal tubing (keep everything matching) attach those peices to the ceiling also acts as stops, then attaching ball bearings to the underside of the top tv mount, sliding that on a slighty thickerflat rail then attaching the rail to the underside of the square tubing pieces with bolts. Everything matches and I dont lose a lot of ceiling height ( i think the pocket hardware drops 6")


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe something like this...tiger track


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Email these guys they will build a non-motorized version for something north of 3K.


http://trak-kit.com/


----------

